# XTR Pedale bekommen Spiel



## dj_holgie (15. September 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand das gleiche Probleme das die XTR Pedale extrem schnell (nach einer Saison) schon Spiel am Pedalgewinde haben? Glaub nachstellen kann man da nichts? Ist das ein Gewährleistungsfall?


----------



## prolink (15. September 2013)

das gewinde? entweder ist es festgezogen oder locker
du meinst die lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. September 2013)

Die Lager der XTR Pedale kannst du einstellen. Achse rausschrauben, Lager einstellen, neu fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben. Ist relativ einfach.


----------



## Joe2407 (15. September 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Die Lager der XTR Pedale kannst du einstellen. Achse rausschrauben, Lager einstellen, neu fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben. Ist relativ einfach.




Das geht bei den XT auch oder?


----------



## Sickgirl (15. September 2013)

Geht genauso praktisch bei allen Shimanopedalen.


----------



## dj_holgie (15. September 2013)

Ahja Lager, sorry. OK, alles klar brauch man dafür spezielles Werkzeug oder geht das so?


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

Schraubstock, Inbus für die Achse, 2 Gabelschlüssel für Konus und Kontermutter (7 und 10 mm oder so). Konuslagereinstellung geht immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip: Achse verdrehsicher fixieren (z.B. Inbus im Schraubstock), Konus: Lager einstellen, Kontermutter: Einstellung fixieren (verstellt sich dabei aber oft, also mehrmals probieren).
Bei Shimano ist auf den Kugellagern nicht der Pedalkörper gelagert, sondern der kleine Zylinder, der beim Zusammenschrauben in den Pedalkörper gepresst wird.

Bild für Saint, müsste aber bei XTR gleich sein:


----------



## Sickgirl (16. September 2013)

Fuer aeltere und guenstige Shimanos braucht man einen Spezialschluessel um die Achse aus dem Pedalkoerper zu schrauben.

Ab 540 geht das mit einem 17er Gabelschluessel.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. September 2013)

Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben.
Wenn das innere Gleitlager* (auf der Seite des Pedalgewindes) verschließen ist, dann nützt auch das Nachstellen des äußeren Konuslagers nichts, falls dieses überhaupt Spiel hat. Wenn der Pedalkörper kurbelseitig erhöhtes radiales Spiel an der Pedalachse aufweist, sollte man das Gleitlager prüfen/tauschen.

Wie das mit der Einstellung des Konuslagers funktioniert, steht hier:
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-PD0001-00-GER.pdf

Ist zwar nicht für das XTR Pedal, aber die grundsätzliche Aufbau ist ja identisch.
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-PD-M980-3069A.pdf

*der größere »weiße Ring«, der normal in der goldenen Spannbuchse eingepresst ist:




Igus hat eine Vielzahl Gleitlager im Programm ...
http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=2400


----------



## siq (16. September 2013)

980er bzw. 985er aus früheren Chargen halt. Bei denen stellt sich leider noch recht häufig nach ca. 1000km seitliches Lagerspiel ein. Wenn man dann frühzeitig die Lager nachstellt ist danach dauerhaft Ruhe. Wenn nicht, kommt leider der Punkt wo dann die Lager irreversibel defekt gehen. Dies ist im Prinzip kein Konstuktionsfehler sondern, wie hier im Forum schon vielfach vermutet, ein werkseitiges Lagereinstellungsproblem. Neuere Chargen scheinen dieses Problem jedenfall nicht mehr zu haben. Das Ganze gilt übrigens auch für die 78x er XT Pedale.


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

OK, danke. Die Pedale gehen morgen zurück ans Versandhaus, mal schauen was bei rumkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelbert (16. September 2013)

Mal von diesen besagten Chargen abgesehen finde ich diese Pedalbaureihen schon erstaunlich. Habe meine 959er-Pedale gebraucht gekauft und nach weiteren 10000 km mal reingeschaut, obwohl sie nach wie vor absolut (!) spielfrei laufen. Das Fett hatte noch die ursprüngliche, transparente Farbe. Kein Abrieb, kein Dreck. Das hat mich schon beeindruckt.  

Und selbst die 520/540er Baureihen für ~20 Euro halten ja ewig.

Naja, wollte ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> OK, danke. Die Pedale gehen morgen zurück ans Versandhaus, mal schauen was bei rumkommt.



Wenn man nicht selber schraubt, ist der örtliche Händler besser. Es sei denn, man ist geizig, aber dazu passt XTR nicht...


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht selber schraubt, ist der Ã¶rtliche HÃ¤ndler besser. Es sei denn, man ist geizig, aber dazu passt XTR nicht...



Ich machs jetzt erstmal Ã¼ber die GewÃ¤hrleistung. Damit hat der ortliche Handler nichts zu tun. Kann ja nicht sein das die Pedale nach nur einem Jahr nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, das eine Pedal lÃ¤sst sich zusÃ¤tzlich zum Spiel kaum noch drehen. Geizig, naja. Sparsam vielleicht . Ich find aber das XTR Pedal ist jeden â¬ Aufpreis wert im Vergleich zum XT, habe beide hier. XTR ist einfach nur liebevoll verarbeitet.


----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Mal von diesen besagten Chargen abgesehen finde ich diese Pedalbaureihen schon erstaunlich. Habe meine 959er-Pedale gebraucht gekauft und nach weiteren 10000 km mal reingeschaut, obwohl sie nach wie vor absolut (!) spielfrei laufen. Das Fett hatte noch die ursprüngliche, transparente Farbe. Kein Abrieb, kein Dreck. Das hat mich schon beeindruckt.
> 
> Und selbst die 520/540er Baureihen für ~20 Euro halten ja ewig.
> 
> Naja, wollte ich nur mal loswerden



Ja, ich finde auch, daß das Zerlegen, Reinigen und Fetten bei Shimano-Pedalen überflüssig ist. Einfach nur Konuslager nachstellen und gut ist. (Außer man muss an das von HTWolfi erwähnte Gleitlager.) Hinterher kann und sollte man einen kleinen Fettklecks draufmachen, denn wenn man mit den Fingern prüft, ob der Zylinder (im Handbuch Lagerschale genannt) spielfrei und nicht zu rauh läuft, geht etwas Fett verloren.
Aber komplettes Reinigen und Neufetten ist nur bei Billigteilen nötig. Die Shimanos sind perfekt gedichtet. Beim Zuschrauben hört man direkt, wie schwer es der komprimierten Luft fällt, sich durch die Dichtung zu quetschen.


----------



## xc_fahrer (17. September 2013)

I.d.R. bekommen die Pedale kein Spiel. Habe Ultegra-Rennrad-Pedale SPD-SL (sind genauso aufgebaut) und die sind auch nach 30'000 km spielfrei. Ich nehme die Dinger regelmäßig auseinander, um sie neu zu fetten. Aber die Konterung mach ich nicht auf, wenn es nicht sein muß. Ist recht fummelig, bis das Lagerspiel stimmt. Neu fetten geht auch so.

Die alten Pedale bekommt man ohne Spezialschlüssel beschädigungsfrei mit einer Wasserpumpenzange auf, wenn man ein Stück kräftiges Leder zum Schutz dazwischenlegt.


----------



## Sickgirl (18. September 2013)

Meine 540 musste ich letzte Woche auch zerlegen weil sie mordsspiel hatten und nervig geknarzt haben.

Sauber gemacht, frisch gefettet und spielfrei eingestellt. Dafuer hoere ich jetzt ein knarzen aus dem Sattelbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (19. September 2013)

Kleiner Tip noch: Bei Pedalen dürfen die Lager etwas schwer laufen, denn im Gegensatz zu Naben wächst das Lagerspiel mit der Zeit.


----------



## Wurzelbert (19. September 2013)

Versteh' ich nicht, wieso sollte das bei korrekt eingestellten (Qualitäts-)Lagern der Fall sein?


----------



## RetroRider (19. September 2013)

Ich hab' dazu auch keine Theorie, nur Praxis.


----------



## RetroRider (20. September 2013)

Was mir noch einfällt: Meines Wissens hat nur Shimano die durchgehende Lagerschale. Alle anderen Konuslager-Pedale (mit Alu-Körper) haben ein temperaturabhängiges Lagerspiel. Wenn ich meine Atomlab GI im beheizten Raum so einstelle, daß sie sehr schwer laufen, und dann damit im Winter biken gehe, haben die brutal viel Spiel und scheppern nervig rum. Weil sich der Alu-Pedalkörper bei Kälte stärker zusammenzieht als die Stahl-Achse.
Shimano-Naben unterliegen auch diesem Effekt, aber zum Glück nur schwach, und außerdem kann man jederzeit von außen mittels Schnellspanner nachstellen.

Fazit wieder mal: Alles was sich dreht - bei den Japanern kaufen.


----------



## Markus. (20. Juli 2014)

Ausser der Achse hing einfach so das XTR Pedal am SPD System vom Schuh. Was ist denn das für ein Scheiss. Das Pedal ist gerade mal Feb. 2013


----------



## bronks (21. Juli 2014)

Markus. schrieb:


> Ausser der Achse hing einfach so das XTR Pedal am SPD System vom Schuh. Was ist denn das für ein Scheiss. Das Pedal ist gerade mal Feb. 2013


Das ist das *neue *XTR-Pedal in der *neuen *XTR-Qualität. Im Moment muß man echt Angst haben, sich etwas *Neues *zu kaufen. Ganz egal, was es ist.


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2014)

Bei Naben schreibe ich immer: SLX ist zuverlässig, XT macht Probleme. Daß XTR noch mehr Probleme macht ist völlig logisch: Da ist der Leichtbau- und Innovationsvortäuschungs-Druck noch höher als bei XT. Selbst sinnvolle Neuerungen landen zuerst bei XTR, und erst wenn sie ausgereifter sind bei den niedrigeren Gruppen. XTR hat naturgemäß die meisten Kinderkankheiten.
Aber gut, daß es XTR-Pioniere gibt, die SLX-Käufern das Leben einfacher machen.


----------



## bronks (21. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Daß XTR noch mehr Probleme macht ist völlig logisch ...


So logisch ist das auch wieder nicht, denn bis incl. der 970 hat XTR besser funktioniert, als alles andere.


----------



## Markus. (24. Juli 2014)

Heute die Offenbahrung. Einige Kugeln im Lager waren zerbröselt.


----------



## mtbberlin (14. September 2014)

Hallo, meine Pedale habe ich seit Januar 2014 und seit einem Monat Spiel. Ausserdem sieht es so aus, als ob die Fett rausdrücken an der Achse. Ist das noch ein Garantiefall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. September 2014)

Gewährleistung hast du 2 Jahr, solange würde ich es auch in Anspruch nehmen, besonders bei so hochwertigen und teuren Sachen wie ein XTR Pedal.


----------



## Duke_do (14. September 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gewährleistung hast du 2 Jahr, solange würde ich es auch in Anspruch nehmen, besonders bei so hochwertigen und teuren Sachen wie ein XTR Pedal.



Shimano gibt sogar 3 Jahre Garantie auf XTR. Musste ich leider nun schon 2 mal bei den XTR Trail Bremshebel jeweils nach 2.5 Jahren erfolgreich in Anspruch nehmen. Der Hebel war voll angezogen festgeklemmt und löst sich nicht mehr.
Eine Pedalachse ist auch schon gebrochen.  XTR ist auch nicht mehr, was es mal war. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## Regenmacher (10. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben.
> Wenn das innere Gleitlager* (auf der Seite des Pedalgewindes) verschließen ist, dann nützt auch das Nachstellen des äußeren Konuslagers nichts, falls dieses überhaupt Spiel hat. Wenn der Pedalkörper kurbelseitig erhöhtes radiales Spiel an der Pedalachse aufweist, sollte man das Gleitlager prüfen/tauschen.
> 
> Wie das mit der Einstellung des Konuslagers funktioniert, steht hier:
> ...



Also ich hab gestern mein XTR Pedal PD-M985 zerlegt weil Tausch gegen Titanachse.
Hab vor dem zerlegen auch nicht dass Spiel geprüft - und war nach dem Zusammenbau überrascht wie groß dass Spiel kurbelseitigtl ist.
Kann es sein dass sich dass Gleilager welches sich unter dieser goldenen Buchse befinden soll komplett aufgelöst hat. Ich hab da auf jeden Fall bei beiden Pedalen nichts gefunden.
Kann man nur diese Gleitlager kaufen und wenn ja wo bekommt man diese?
Oder muss man man das komplette Achssystem wie zum Beispiel bei Bike Components nachkaufen?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-Ersatzachse-fuer-PD-M985-p43181/


----------



## siq (11. April 2016)

XTR Pedale bzw. die Lager davon taugen leider nur die bis und mit 970er. Irgend etwas hat Shimano bei den neueren Baureihen an den Lagern vermurkst.
Als absoluter Tipp kann ich hier das gruppenlose 540er angeben. Die haben noch die alte Lagerung, aber halt im wesentlichen keine hohlgebohrte Achse was sie mit 350g etwa insgesamt 40g schwerer macht wie die aktuellen XTR 9000er Pedale.  
Dafür sind die Dinger so gut wie man das eigentlich von allen Shimno Pedalen erwarten darf ( besonders von den XTR's ) und mit 42-45EUR/Paar erst noch brutal günstig für das Gebotene.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Klickpedale-PD-M540-p4490/

Man könnte sogar auch diese 540er kaufen und da drauf dann den 980/985er Pedalkörper aufschrauben. Das müsste nämlich auch klappen.


----------



## bronks (11. April 2016)

siq schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar auch diese 540er kaufen und da drauf dann den 980/985er Pedalkörper aufschrauben. Das müsste nämlich auch klappen.


Das wäre maßlos Geil, wenn das wirklich jemand bestätigen könnte.

Ich habe leider keine 980er hier, weil mich die Lagerprobleme zu sehr vom Kauf abschrecken. Stehen kann man mit Sidischuhen auf den 980ern deutlich besser, als auf den 540ern u.ä. Als trost fahre ich gerade die 780er, auf denen man ähnlich steht, aber etwas weiter von der Achse weg.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2016)

Regenmacher schrieb:


> Kann man nur diese Gleitlager kaufen und wenn ja wo bekommt man diese?


Kann man kaufen, aber nicht von Shimano. Gleitlager in fast allen erdenklichen Größen gibt es bei Igus.
Nachdem die Shimano Pedale ja fast alle gleich aufgebaut sind, schau dir mein Post zum PD-MX80 an. Ob das Gleitlager die gleiche Größe hat, musst du mal nachmessen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/saint-pedal-knackt.638073/page-3#post-12480588


----------



## TobiF (23. Mai 2018)

Hi, das ist zwar ein altes Thema, aber immer noch aktuell...
meine PD M990 (25 Jahre SPD in blau) haben recht schnell Spiel bekommen, und ich möchte sie nicht einschicken, da ich die blauen Pedale einfach schön finde. Die sind wohl baugleich mit den PD M980
Beim Zerlegen habe ich ein Gleitlager gefunden, das ist allerdings geschlitzt und liegt nicht permanent auf der Achse auf. Oder versteckt sich in der Aluhülse noch ein 2. Lager, das ich nicht sehe und herausbekomme?
Hat sich denn jemand an den Ersatz der Lager für die XTR Pedale gewagt?

2. Frage: hat jemand das hier schon mal getestet:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-2-L...hash=item2cc8c7cf2e:m:mNaODOCLxldbLiNgiHNQRog

Hört sich albern an, vor allem der Titan Konus, ist mehr aus Neugier.

Außerdem, kennt jemand den Unterschied der verschiednen Achsen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-Ersatzachse-fuer-PD-M9000-PD-M9020-p43182/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-Ersatzachse-fuer-PD-M980-p43180/
die scheinen ja untereinander kompatibel zu sein.
bei den PD M980 gab es ja anscheinend mehr Probleme als bei den PD M9000.


----------



## Regenmacher (23. Mai 2018)

TobiF schrieb:


> Hi, das ist zwar ein altes Thema, aber immer noch aktuell...
> meine PD M990 (25 Jahre SPD in blau) haben recht schnell Spiel bekommen, und ich möchte sie nicht einschicken, da ich die blauen Pedale einfach schön finde. Die sind wohl baugleich mit den PD M980
> Beim Zerlegen habe ich ein Gleitlager gefunden, das ist allerdings geschlitzt und liegt nicht permanent auf der Achse auf. Oder versteckt sich in der Aluhülse noch ein 2. Lager, das ich nicht sehe und herausbekomme?
> Hat sich denn jemand an den Ersatz der Lager für die XTR Pedale gewagt?
> ...



Also das würde mich auch sehr interessieren - dieses Lager auf EBAY ersetzt ja anscheinend das Shimanokugellager.
Aber aus meiner Sicht wird das Lagerspiel immer durch ein verschlissenes Gleitlager verursacht und ich hab noch keinen Ersatz dafür gefunden - es gibt ja nur die komplette Ersatzachse zu kaufen und das ist schon anständig teuer.


----------



## softcake (3. Juni 2018)

Ich hänge mich mal kurz an den Thread, da ich ein paar Fragen zum PD-M9000 habe:

Sind pro Lagerseite tatsächlich nur 11 Kugeln verbaut? Da würden locker 13 Kugeln reinpassen
Lediglich das rechte Pedal besitzt die Gummidichtung auf der Kurbelseite. Am linken Pedal sehe ich keine Dichtung. Auf Bildern im Netz sieht man die Dichtung nirgends. Im Manual ist sie wiederrum eingezeichnet. Ja wie denn nun? Hab ich eine verloren? Gibt's Pedale mit und ohne?
Gruß, T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (5. Juni 2018)

softcake schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal kurz an den Thread, da ich ein paar Fragen zum PD-M9000 habe:
> 
> Sind pro Lagerseite tatsächlich nur 11 Kugeln verbaut? Da würden locker 13 Kugeln reinpassen
> Lediglich das rechte Pedal besitzt die Gummidichtung auf der Kurbelseite. Am linken Pedal sehe ich keine Dichtung. Auf Bildern im Netz sieht man die Dichtung nirgends. Im Manual ist sie wiederrum eingezeichnet. Ja wie denn nun? Hab ich eine verloren? Gibt's Pedale mit und ohne?
> Gruß, T.



Ich glaube kaum, dass die so spendabel sind und mehr als 11 rein tun!






Die Dichtung ist immer da, oft rutscht sie raus und man sieht sie. Oder eben das Gegenteil.
Verlieren geht nur, wenn sie vorher kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2018)

Die Dichtung wird bei mir nie sonderlich alt. Die rutscht erst raus und reisst dann irgendwann ab.


----------



## softcake (5. Juni 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass die so spendabel sind und mehr als 11 rein tun!
> Die Dichtung ist immer da, oft rutscht sie raus und man sieht sie. Oder eben das Gegenteil.
> Verlieren geht nur, wenn sie vorher kaputt gegangen ist.



Ok, dann gibt's evtl. noch die Chance, dass sie reingerutscht ist. Werd ich die Achse halt mal zerlegen müssen...



Danimal schrieb:


> Die Dichtung wird bei mir nie sonderlich alt. Die rutscht erst raus und reisst dann irgendwann ab.



Leider gibt's die Dichtung nur zusammen mit einer neuen Achse. Bei defekter Dichtung hilft dann wohl nur noch eine gute Packung Fett, oder?

T.


----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2018)

Genau, ich hatte an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum auch schonmal nach der Dichtung gefragt. Die gibt es nicht einzeln und ich habe auch keine Standard-Dichtung gefunden, die passen könnte. Fett hilft eine Weile, aber das muss man halt regelmäßig neu auftragen. Meistens ist es aber gar nicht erst dazu gekommen, dass ich häufiger nachfetten musste, weil vorher die Achse gebrochen ist


----------



## softcake (7. Juni 2018)

Gibt Neuigkeiten. 
Die fehlende Dichtung im linken Pedal war gar nicht weg - sie saß nur sehr tief unter der Gewindehülse. Die Dichtung im rechten Pedal war hingegen etwas herausgerutscht. Da hab ich mich veräppeln lassen...


----------



## zett78 (8. Juni 2018)

softcake schrieb:


> Gibt Neuigkeiten.
> Die fehlende Dichtung im linken Pedal war gar nicht weg - sie saß nur sehr tief unter der Gewindehülse. Die Dichtung im rechten Pedal war hingegen etwas herausgerutscht. Da hab ich mich veräppeln lassen...


Meine Rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (8. Juni 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Meine Rede


Stimmt. Jetzt, wo Du's sagst...


----------



## zett78 (11. Juni 2018)

Andere Frage : Sind die Pedalachsen der unterschiedlichen Baureihen kompatibel? Passt eine 980 oder 985er ins 9000 Gehäuse ?


----------



## Regenmacher (12. Juni 2018)

Vorsichtig noch einmal: Hat jemand vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle für das Gleitlager welches sich kurbelseitig befindet gefunden?


----------



## klausklein (15. Juni 2018)

Regenmacher schrieb:


> Vorsichtig noch einmal: Hat jemand vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle für das Gleitlager welches sich kurbelseitig befindet gefunden?


XTR Pedalachsen haben kein Gleitlager.


----------



## marioline (12. Juli 2018)

TobiF schrieb:


> 2. Frage: hat jemand das hier schon mal getestet:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-2-L...hash=item2cc8c7cf2e:m:mNaODOCLxldbLiNgiHNQRog




Hey Super..meine XT Pedale sind jetzt nach 2 Jahren und 8000Km defekt.Lager am Sack....wollte mir schon neue Bestellen.Habe gar nicht gewusst das es die Achse einzeln gibt.

Achse soeben bestellt..


----------



## memphis35 (13. Juli 2018)

Ist die Achse im Sack oder das Lager  Und wenn das Lager was am Lager ?


----------



## marioline (13. Juli 2018)

Achse..ist nicht gebrochen.Und Schäden konnte ich auch keine Feststellen.
Aber ich finde der Aufbau im Inneren...ist schon ziemlich billig gemacht.
Gerade die Lagerhülse..mit den Losen Kügelchen....und so ein Plastikanschlag der auf der Achse sitzt...


----------



## memphis35 (13. Juli 2018)

marioline schrieb:


> Gerade die Lagerhülse..mit den Losen Kügelchen....und so ein Plastikanschlag der auf der Achse sitzt...


Das ist genau dass warum die Shimanopedale tausende km ohne Problem halten .
Und wenn sie Spiel haben muß man die Lager einstellen und die nächsten tausenden km können in Angriff genommen werden .


----------



## marioline (13. Juli 2018)

Meine sind nach 8000km kaputt..2 Jahre...
Sind aber die ersten Shimano die nicht so lange gehalten haben.

Und ja hab schon mehrere Pedale zerlegt und Spiel eingestellt oder Wartung gemacht!


----------



## DaBot (30. April 2019)

Servus,

Kann es sein dass sich die Achse selbst abnutzt? 

Habe festgestellt dass das linke Pedal rauh läuft. Also zerlegt und dabei eine Kugel verloren  also neue bestellt. Aber jetzt bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass das Innere Lager (zur dünnen Seite der Achse) die Lagerkugeln sauber aufnimmt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Achse abgenutzt ist und zu viel Spiel entsteht. Realistisch? Oder zu doof zum zusammenbauen?

Rechtes Pedal ebenfalls zerlegt und ohne Probleme wieder zusammengesetzt.

EDIT: Gelöst. Zu doof. Bzw zu ungeduldig. Setzt man die Lagerkugeln sauber ein und setzt die Mutter auf geht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (30. April 2019)

Hab auch Probleme mit den XTR Pedalen.Es sind die zweiten und habe die Nase voll. Ich gebe es mit XTR Pedalen auf.


----------



## Cubie (30. April 2019)

Markus. schrieb:


> Hab auch Probleme mit den XTR Pedalen.Es sind die zweiten und habe die Nase voll. Ich gebe es mit XTR Pedalen auf.


Nach wie vielen KM und Jahren?


----------



## Markus. (30. April 2019)

August 2018 bis Februar 2019 ca.1500 km, die ersten sogar kürzer.


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2019)

XTR ist doch Rennmaterial. Das muss nur 1 Rennen lang halten. Isses wenigstens schön leicht?


----------



## updike (30. April 2019)

Meine XTR-Pedale PD-M 970 verrichten seit über 10 Jahren und ca. 15.000 km klaglos ihren Dienst wie am ersten Tag. Ohne jegliche Wartung.
Vielleicht hat die Qualität ja nachgelassen?


----------



## NunAuchDa (30. April 2019)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den M9100 Pedalen?


----------



## Cubie (30. April 2019)

Meine XTR seit 2015 und ca.6.000km ohne Probleme, bin da weiterhin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Markus. (1. Mai 2019)

Hängt vielleicht mit Gewicht zusammen 90kg, oder vielleicht doch so was wie B Ware. Egal, jetzt sind es Mallet.


----------



## Danimal (2. Mai 2019)

Naja, 6000km sind bei anderen ein Jahr. Meine letzten 3 (!) Paar haben leider maximal zwei Jahre gehalten. Die XT hingegen laufen noch "wie früher". Als XTR-Alternative fahre ich jetzt seit 2500km Time ATAC Carbon Ti. Die funktionieren bislang super, allerdings haben die auch ihre Nachteile. Die Cleats verschleißen viel schneller und der Kontakt Schuh/Pedal neigt zu Quietschgeräuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (2. Mai 2019)

updike schrieb:


> Meine XTR-Pedale PD-M 970 verrichten seit über 10 Jahren und ca. 15.000 km klaglos ihren Dienst wie am ersten Tag. Ohne jegliche Wartung.
> Vielleicht hat die Qualität ja nachgelassen?


Ich habe hier 970er, die über 40.000 km draufhaben und immernoch einwandfrei funktionieren. 

Bzgl. Qualität muß man echt Angst haben, sich etwas neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Markus. (2. Mai 2019)

Shimano geht leichter kaputt. .......leichter....  ...!


----------



## marioline (15. Juni 2019)

Muss mich auch leider wieder melden.. meine XTR Pedale das rechte Pedal nach 11Monaten und 3000km..ziemlich lagerspiel und es quietscht. Ganz Toll


----------



## memphis35 (16. Juni 2019)

XTR Teile haben doch 2 Jahre Garantie , oder ?


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Juni 2019)

Meines Wissens sogar 3 Jahre Garantie wenn XTR bzw. DuraAce drauf steht


----------



## marioline (16. Juni 2019)

Ja klar GARANTIE hab ich.. aber es geht mir einfach auf den Sack!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (16. Juni 2019)

Dito, habe auf Mallet gewechselt, seid dem Ruhe.


----------



## marioline (16. Juni 2019)

Ok.. welche Mallet hast du dann... bin Touren Fahrer... 
Welches Modell hast du?


----------



## moggale (16. Juni 2019)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den M9100 Pedalen?


Seit letztem Sommer auf dem Race Hardtail drauf, dürfte mit dem Rad seither 2500 km gefahren sein. Bisher unauffällig.


----------



## Markus. (16. Juni 2019)

Mallet DH 11. kosten leider ne Stange. Ach ja und ob dann wirklich Ruhe ist kann ich in einem halben Jahr sagen. So lange müsste ich sie halt noch fahren, dann hätte ich sie 8 Monate  und hätten dann schon mal die letzten XTR, bis zum Lagerspiel, überlebt.


----------



## Wurzelbert (21. Juni 2019)

Hoffentlich hast du jetzt Ruhe vom Pedallager her. Im Gegenzug hat man halt diese Cleats "aus hochwertigem Messing", die sich ständig abnutzen.


----------



## Markus. (22. Juni 2019)

Jep.  Mal schauen wie lange die Cleats halten.


----------



## karl54de (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe an insgesamt 5 Rädern XTR Pedal und kann eure Erfahrungen mit defekten Lagern nur bestätigen. Einmal löste sich sich sogar der Pedalkörper von der Achse! Das war schon heftig.
Die Probleme fangen an, wenn sich der innere O-Ring aus der Lagerkartusche drückt. Anschließend drückt sich das Fett raus und Wasser und Schmutz wandern ins Lager.
Ergebnis: die Kugeln zerbröseln und das Lager ist Schrott.
Allerdings war der kostenlose Austausch auch nie ein Problem. Ich vermute, dass man bei Shimano das Problem kannte. Nun habe ich aber schon zwei Jahre Ruhe und alles läuft wie geschmiert.
Achse und Lager gibt es für die unterschiedlichen XTR Lager allerdings als Ersatzteil.
ZB bei Bike-Components in Aachen.


----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist auch einmal die Achse an der Stelle gebrochen, an der das Gewinde beginnt. Hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen Pedal. Die knapp 30€ pro Ersatz-Achse sind meiner Meinung nach kaum wirtschaftlich. Wenn, dann würde ich beide tauschen und dann ist man schon in der Nähe einer kompletten Neuanschaffung. Die Gummidichtungen haben sich bisher immer nach ein paar Monaten verabschiedet - die Konstruktion ist komisch. Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungswerte zur aktuellsten XTR-Pedalgeneration? Ist die Achse da anders aufgebaut?


----------



## marioline (7. Oktober 2019)

Meine XTR bei Bike 24.gekauft.
Hatte noch Garantie... hab ein neues paar XTR Pedale bekommen. 
Sehr guter Service! 

Eine Achse hatte auch ziemlich Spiel.


----------



## Regenmacher (11. November 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben.
> Wenn das innere Gleitlager* (auf der Seite des Pedalgewindes) verschließen ist, dann nützt auch das Nachstellen des äußeren Konuslagers nichts, falls dieses überhaupt Spiel hat. Wenn der Pedalkörper kurbelseitig erhöhtes radiales Spiel an der Pedalachse aufweist, sollte man das Gleitlager prüfen/tauschen.
> 
> Wie das mit der Einstellung des Konuslagers funktioniert, steht hier:
> ...



@HTWolfi Haben alle Shimano SPD´s diese Gleitlager verbaut - im speziellen meine ich die PD-M9020 und PD-M9120 bzw. in der XT Variante das PD-M8020 und PD-M8120?
Vielleicht bin ich ja ahnungslos aber ich kann auf den Explosionszeichnungen kein derartiges Gleitlager erkennen bzw. es ist keines ausgewiesen.
Zeichnung PD-M9120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (12. November 2019)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass auch bei den neueren/aktuellen Pedalen Gleitlager verbaut sind. Die Konstruktion ist ja grundsätzlich gleich geblieben.

In alten Explosionszeichnung waren die Gleitlager auch nicht dargestellt. In aktualisierten Versionen sind sie jetzt wohl ergänzt worden.
Siehe PD-MX80:


----------



## Regenmacher (12. November 2019)

klausklein schrieb:


> XTR Pedalachsen haben kein Gleitlager.



@klausklein  Welche Lager haben die XTR Pedale deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## klausklein (13. November 2019)

Die 4 Paar XTR Pedale die ich fahre haben kein Gleitlager.

Die Ringe auf der Achse sind zur -abdichtung und als Einbau Hilfe für die Kugeln.


----------



## Regenmacher (13. November 2019)

klausklein schrieb:


> Die 4 Paar XTR Pedale die ich fahre haben kein Gleitlager.
> 
> Die Ringe auf der Achse sind zur -abdichtung und als Einbau Hilfe für die Kugeln.



Also hat dann das XTR PD-M9020 nur die 2x11 Kugeln als Lagerung und wie siehts dann kurbelseitung aus dort wo die Schraubbuchse (Nummer 2) ist. Wie ist das dort gelöst - die anderen Modelle haben ja dort ein Gleitlager?

Welche XTR Modelle hast du im Einsatz?


----------



## klausklein (14. November 2019)

Ich habe die 9100.
Die Lagerung mit den 2x11 Kugeln ist ziemlich in der Mitte der Pedale das reicht schon seit Jahrzehnten .


----------



## HTWolfi (14. November 2019)

@klausklein Welche Funktion hat dieser Ring, falls es sich um kein Gleitlager handeln sollte?





Screenshot aus diesem Video:


----------



## Danimal (14. November 2019)

Gute Frage. Ich habe diverse XTR-Pedale jetzt schon X-mal zerlegt. Wenn es tatsächlich ein Gleitlager sein sollte, dann müsste es ja auf der Pedalachse an der Stelle irgendwelche sichtbaren Spuren hinterlassen. Die sehe ich jedoch nicht, zumindest sind sie mir nie ins Auge gesprungen, Scheuerspuren von der Dichtung sehe ich aber immer. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser Ring nur im Extremfall überhaupt Kontakt zur Achse bekommt, dazu müsste der Pedalkörper auf der Achse ja ein wenig verkanten, was mit gut eingestelltem Kugellager ja eigentlich nicht so leicht passieren sollte. Andererseits ist das Kugellager ja relativ schmal gefasst... die Konstruktion ist einfach irgendwie komisch.


----------



## maxracingshox (14. November 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> die Konstruktion ist einfach irgendwie komisch.


----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2020)

Ich habe zwei paar M9000 im Einsatz und bei beiden hat jeweils das rechte ordentlich luft.

Wenn man den Ton lauter stellt hört man es rappeln.......und die Landung unseres Katers ?

Ist da noch was mit einstellen zu machen oder besser gleich neues Innenleben bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2020)

Habs mal aufgeschraubt.
Das Lagerspiel ist etwas groß aber nicht so das da so viel Bewegung drin sein sollte.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Dann stelle doch das Lagerspiel neu ein oder besser nach, ist ja alles da


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2020)

Das meine ich


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Dann mache sie doch mal auf und schau dir die Achse an, also ob Konen oder Kugeln schon so aussehen als sollte man besser alles wechseln.


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2020)

Optisch hat die Achse erkennbare spuren.
Gefunden hab ich 21 Kugeln, sollten das nicht 22 sein?
Ausserdem noch eine Dichtung die sich scheinbar nach innen verabschiedet hatte.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Ja genau, es sollten eigentlich 22 Kugeln sein 
Die sind aber so klein, dass man sie teilweise übersieht, im Tuch lässt oder in einem größeren Fettknubbel nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ja genau, es sollten eigentlich 22 Kugeln sein
> Die sind aber so klein, dass man sie teilweise übersieht, im Tuch lässt oder in einem größeren Fettknubbel nicht wahrnimmt.


Die fehlende Kugel hab ich leider nicht mehr gefunden ?
....vielleicht bestelle ich mir neue Achse ?


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die fehlende Kugel hab ich leider nicht mehr gefunden ?
> ....vielleicht bestelle ich mir neue Achse ?



Du kannst es ja auch erstmal nur mit Kugeln versuchen, benötigst 3/32".
Nummer ist die Y41N98030 und die ist bei sehr vielen Shimano Pedalen verbaut.


----------



## pacechris (12. Juli 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja auch erstmal nur mit Kugeln versuchen, benötigst 3/32".
> Nummer ist die Y41N98030 und die ist bei sehr vielen Shimano Pedalen verbaut.


Danke für den Hinweis,  diese Dichtung aussen gibt es scheinbar nicht einzeln, oder?
Kugel hab ich gleich gefunden ?


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Soweit ich weiß nicht...


			https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-PD-M9000-3803.pdf


----------



## Danimal (13. Juli 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis,  diese Dichtung aussen gibt es scheinbar nicht einzeln, oder?
> Kugel hab ich gleich gefunden ?


Nein, die bekloppte Dichtung gibt es nicht einzeln. Normalerweise verabschiedet die sich nach einiger Zeit. Erst rutscht sie ständig raus, dann ist sie irgendwann weg.


----------



## pacechris (13. Juli 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Nein, die bekloppte Dichtung gibt es nicht einzeln. Normalerweise verabschiedet die sich nach einiger Zeit. Erst rutscht sie ständig raus, dann ist sie irgendwann weg.



Bei mir ist sie scheinbar nach innen gewannder bei allen 4 Stück die sich bei mir drehen.
Viel Schmutz dringt zum Glück nicht ein.


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2020)

Diese Dichtung ist bei mir bei den 9100 auch rausgewandert als die Pedale neu waren. Ich habe sie dann vorsichtig gesäubert, leicht eingefettet und wieder reingeschoben. Seit einigen hundert km hält es nun.


----------

